# Scales



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've tried a couple of different scales with limited success they either seem too sensitive or not sensitive enough. I can't remember how much I paid for them so it might be I was feeling cheap at the time and just bought crap.

Can anyone recommend some that they use successfully please, I might get them on my Christmas list then.

Ian


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

These are ace . Battery lasts ages as I use them for everything, everyday , its been about 7-8 months.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-LCD-Mini-Digital-Scale-Electronic-Balance-Weight-Jewelry-Scales-UK-/310649976908?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item48542e784c


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use the Hario ones.

Mega mega expensive for a set of scales, but I'm very satisfied with them.

I used them for both brewed and espresso.

Would recommend not weighing the PF, but taking the basket out and only weighing that and then you can get past the calibration caps.

0 - 200g x0.1g - a loaded basket should fall within this easily.

200 - 500g x.05g 0 my cups all fall within this range, not really a problem as I don't really expect a drink to weigh the same, exactly to the 0.1 everytime I pull it. As long as it's within range and tastes good thats a good sign of consistency.

500 - 2000g x1g. - If you weigh a PF it would fall within this range, but I always remove my basket and let my PF warm in my group. Removing the basket keeps it nice and cool. Brewed coffee will also come under this band, but as long as you have the correct weight of coffee, water volume doesn't need to be to within the 0.1 of a gram.

The refresh rate is about 3 seconds, it can be a little slow, but it's not too bad.

If you intend to weigh the whole PF, the scales are not ideal. Then again though, I don't think there are any scales which will accurately weigh a PF as usually the balance is in the middle of a set of scales and they are pretty sensitive to changes in their centre of gravity.

I find with the Hario scales, they are big, but if you are weighing something and it doesn't have any mass on the centre of the scales they tend to weigh differently or fluctuate.

Not a problem with a smaller set of scales as there is less leverage; smaller scales are not such a pleasure to use for brewed however.

I don't know.....

I just like them.

Something about them just feels right. The timer helps a lot too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine are dead after one portafilter explosion too many. Probably go for a 0.1g set that takes a heavier weight so I can just put the whole pf on them.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

pf explosion???


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not putting the pf in tight enough...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Not putting the pf in tight enough...


Looks kind of like blood splatter.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Those aren't even the broken scales


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive spilled boiling wort on my scale and they survived! plus they do 0.01g and the latency is minimal


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> These are ace . Battery lasts ages as I use them for everything, everyday , its been about 7-8 months.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-LCD-Mini-Digital-Scale-Electronic-Balance-Weight-Jewelry-Scales-UK-/310649976908?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item48542e784c


I have those too. Work fine, and cheap enough to replace should anything explode.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh dear jeebs! nice kitchen drawers though! where did the pf end up?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys, they're on my xmas list now

Ian


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

These are mine. £200 if you got money to burn http://europe.ohaus.com/europe/en/home/products/product-families/NV-EU.aspx

They can be seen in this youtube clip http://sprudge.com/la-marzocco-blog-ben-kaminsky-delivers-on-volumetrics.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They are nice though den and commensurate with the cost of that beautiful faema


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> These are ace . Battery lasts ages as I use them for everything, everyday , its been about 7-8 months.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-LCD-Mini-Digital-Scale-Electronic-Balance-Weight-Jewelry-Scales-UK-/310649976908?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item48542e784c


I use virtually the exact same ones - though mine are the 1000g x 0.1g variant. Less than a fiver shipped from China.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000g-x-0-1g-LCD-Mini-Digital-Jewelry-Gram-Pocket-Scale-Electronic-Balance-/190870682403?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Medical_Scientific_Equipment2&hash=item2c70c77b23

I use them for weighing bean doses, end result in cups and for weighing 250g batches of green beans for roasting. Work well, dirt cheap and seem pretty accurate (accurate enough anyway!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> These are ace . Battery lasts ages as I use them for everything, everyday , its been about 7-8 months.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-LCD-Mini-Digital-Scale-Electronic-Balance-Weight-Jewelry-Scales-UK-/310649976908?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item48542e784c


I've got these exact ones from the same seller. Good and quite fast to respond.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I also use 2 of these excellent scales. One for weighing beans prior to grinding & the other for weighing the espresso out.

To weigh out I tare a small plastic shot pot with a handle.

For the money I don't think they can be beaten


----------

